

Dashboard Metrics that Actually Work - pkrein
https://segment.io/academy/dashboard-metrics-that-actually-work/

======
physcab
In my experience, dashboard metrics shown on TV screens for everyone to see
are as useful as wall painted murals -- cool to look at but not much help
driving the business forward. Everyone wants to look at different things.
Marketing might want to look at ROI and LTV, PM's want to see retention rates,
and execs want to see top line goals as a percentage of monthly targets. Its
better to have a tool that can be customized for each owner / stakeholder.

